# St. Louis Show 11/7



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Who's going to the St. Louis show next Sunday? I have it on good authority that the O-Goes-Ho cars will be available there.
hojoe


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Show*

I Use To Go To That Show And Spend Lots Of Cash But Now Its To Far Of A Drive For Me Hope Is A Good Show And Hope To See Alot Of Guys Who Go There And Buy Hope To See U At The Midwest Show On Sun Nov 21 Ty


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow! Nobody's going to the St. Louis show. Cool, more cars for me to choose from, LOL.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I hope to be there. Little short on cash this week!!!

Old Blue


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I will be there selling cars. I will have a fire dep hat on. Stop by and said hi. lendell


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been going to the St. Louis shows for about 15 years now. Todays show was really sad. There were plenty of venders, just no buyers. Looking around the room I could see about 35 to 40 people. There were some good deals to be had and the usual over priced (at least for me) stuff. It is usually elbow to elbow with guys trying to see everything. My friend Lendell was there with the new O Goes HO bodies and a smattering of other stuff. He said sales were slow. Lots of looky-loos, but no one was spending. I thougt the economy was getting better?
I got 3 4 gear slots, a Ford van and 2 Dodge vans, an orange Nomad and an orange Dash Karmen Gia.
A good day for me, but I feel sorry for the vendors, some of who came from as for away as Chicago.
hojoe


----------

